
India shuts down internet once again, this time in Assam and Meghalaya - bigpumpkin
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/13/internet-shutdown-india-assam-meghalaya/
======
csense
> the Indian government sent in troops and shut down the internet

How does this work on a practical level?

I have so many questions. Are there a bunch of armed squads kicking in
datacenter doors with AK-47's and flashbangs? A group of (the Indian
equivalent of) FBI agents in a room making phone calls to the CEO's of the
ISP's, telling them to go dark or go to jail? Or does the Indian government
have a killswitch that just turns it off whenever they feel like it?

What if someone's operating a node that continues forwarding traffic from the
quarantine zone to outside? How do they locate it?

Also, I always thought India's a relatively free country, it's not like Iran
or China where the government can just stomp on the people as hard as it
wants. What does the Indian court system think about this?

------
ganzuul
I once heard about a mob killing a foregin engineer doing volunteer work at a
rural school because a rumor spread on some IM platform that he was abducting
children.

India sure is different. This action might have a very different context than
what we Westerners assume. Or not. Maybe a local can explain if there is a
difference.

~~~
rhnmhdv
Nope, its more or less in the same vein. There are big protests happening in
India and they're trying to control/silence it as much as possible.

------
IXxXI
India continues to push a cashless society paradigm. What the article neglects
to mention is how these types of heavy handed obstructionist activities
undermine faith in electronic finance which cannot continue normally with
internet blackouts. Forcing people to return to utilizing the paper money
which governments apparently do not want.

